# GTA Meet



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Short notice i know but what can you do. Vaughn Mills on Thursday of this week. 7pm. Not sure where we will end up in the lot but perhaps meet near Bass Pro? and we can go from there! Come one come all!


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Funny thing is.. I'll be in Canada this day but for other reasons (date with a lady). LOL, have fun gentlemen


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

oh dude, this is a VERY short notice - can't make it this time - but need at least a week's notice man!!!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I should be good, only working till 3PM out in shwitby 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in Barbados, wait for me!


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

It is late notice, looks like we may postpone to next week. How are you all for Tuesday?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

luv2cruze said:


> It is late notice, looks like we may postpone to next week. How are you all for Tuesday?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I'll be working until 10:30 sadly.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Is this a dinner or just walk around and stuff?


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

looks like next tuesday is the earliest we can do it now but if that doesnt work for people we can post a bunch of dates and come to the best one and do it that way?!


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

YES please!

maybe make a plan/layout.

Days: Mon-Wed
Time: 7-8 (less traffic)
Location: ?? somewhere between sauga/toronto (vaughan, rexdale, etc)
Activity: drive, eat, discuss?? 

im actually good next week


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Is this a dinner or just walk around and stuff?


Ill take ya to dinner . 








But you pay! hahaha



But serioulsy tuesday wednesday work best for me!


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Either work for me as well.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Anything east of Missy is a stretch for me... I'm allergic to traffic LOL


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok then lets stick to somewhere in sauga. Yeah the traffic sucks east to west, thats why around 7 it eases off a bit

Sent from my GT-I9100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Still in Barbados, be back Tuesday, so from Wednesday on I'll be available.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe keep the meet location like i had the first time? At the tim hortons at sheridan mall?


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

Hatje said:


> maybe keep the meet location like i had the first time? At the tim hortons at sheridan mall?


is this QEW/Erin mills parkway or the one in north york (400/401)


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

The one on Southdown I think north of the highway


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm out then. This started in the northeast and now we're back in the bowels of 'Sauga. We changed the date to accomodate more people and now the location is changing!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, looks like I'm pulling twice as many shifts this week as had been scheduled..so may not be able to make it out!


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

i guess we need a vote as in where/when people would be free lol

weekdays are tight for those willing (shift schedules) and locations have to be pinpointed to accommodate all.

square 1 ? 
some weekend in aug/sep? 

will have to make a plan in advance


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

bbdhomer said:


> i guess we need a vote as in where/when people would be free lol
> 
> weekdays are tight for those willing (shift schedules) and locations have to be pinpointed to accommodate all.
> 
> ...


Square one as in... We're back to square one, or the mall? 

Haha


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Square one as in... We're back to square one, or the mall?
> 
> Haha
> 
> ...


LOL, the mall in sauga... seems to be a central place for all GTA'ers.. dont know, just a suggestion... for u it might be far tho


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Square one mall is cool for me around 7pm during the week. Border crossings are easy monday-wed evenings. I ptobably wouldn't bother on the weekend lol


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

okay so lets do Wednesday evening at square 1?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

my intake should be here wed... who wants to help me install? LOL


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> my intake should be here wed... who wants to help me install? LOL


If I can make it out, I'm totally down!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmm, intriguing...


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Hmm, intriguing...


What's intriguing? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Contemplating a trip to Buffalo soon...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Welp, count me out for this week. My Cruze is out of comission. Poor little guy. Solid car guys. It's a champ.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Will it be in the hop Eric?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

No, it won't get there til the end of the week. But I have severe door damage to the hinge so its actually noisy on the highway.. ill have to catch you guys next week


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

SEX................ Now that I have your attention.... MEET! OK! SO square one is _*sorta*_ good for all (sucks for me but ill deal), nothing is perfect for everyone but were all just gonna have to deal. It's more than an hour for me but I'll commit if we pick a date just a little ways out and stick to it. Sunday Aug 6, Wednesday Aug 29, Wednesday Sept 12, Wednesday Sept 19. Lets pick one of those dates and all commit. 7 or 7:30 to accomidate people comming from all different directions. We can all grab a coffee or a bite and show and shine! GTA CRUZERS UNITE! Also on a side note, still working on a decal if people are still interested (facebook people know what I'm talking about) JOIN THE GROUP! I'll bring some concepts to whatever date we pick


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes everyone please join the Facebook page. It's the best place to discuss meets and everything I vote the meet be on a Tuesday or Wednesday most people do other things on weekends 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Confirmed, we are Wednesday, September 12 at 7 pm Square One Mall in Missy. We need more knuckleheads to show!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Have to bail on this one. It's a little too far afield...


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

How far is too far?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Hes about an hour east of me.. and its 1.5 hours from me if I don't get caught in traffic on the Q


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's about 3 hours from the west side of Rochester to Toronto, on a good night. Working after spending 6+ hours in a car isn't my cup of tea anymore.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

True enough! We will do one out niagara way some day!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I was in Vaughn Saturday.. I made the trip back in hour, 40 and I wasn't even booking it that hard. For us NYers, it is against traffic so the drive is a lot quicker than I thought. A Saturday meet in GTA sounds pretty doable for the future. Sciphi, would you be down?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

A Saturday in the GTA would be doable. 1 hour 40 minutes to Buffalo, then another hour to Rochester is about right.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Vaughn is another 20 or so minutes past Mississauga too, keep that in mind (if it makes a difference, LOL).


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Have we decided where in square 1?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm thinking in the north lot that borders the highway up near atmosphere?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

A reminder of the meet next week at square one in Mississauga on Wednesday at 7 pm near the atmosphere parking lot on the north side closest to the highway. Tell all you friends and lets make it a big one!


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Head count?


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------

